# Elevated D-Dimer



## jperkins (Apr 2, 2009)

Is an elevated D-Dimer enough to establish medical necessity for a venous doppler and is there an ICD-9 code for it? Thank you. Judy Perkins, Lubbock, Texas.


----------



## Sephardic (Apr 2, 2009)

The ICD-9 code is 790.99, but I don't think it's a covered DX for dopplers for medicare. I use that DX quite often.  Sometimes that's the only indication for the test they give me so I have to use it.


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 3, 2009)

You should check the Medicare LCD list #L28254 for the list of ICD-9 codes that support medical necessity. I live in California and 790.99 is not on our LCD list. Check with your local Medicare carrier as this may be different for some regions. 

Dolores


----------

